# Encapsulated Lactic Acid



## MarkL786 (Mar 28, 2019)

I've noticed encapsulated lactic acid as an ingredient in a lot of meat sticks/jerky. I'm interested in using it, but am having a difficult time finding a source/supplier. I know encapsulated citric acid is widely available, but I'm particularly interested in encapsulated lactic!

Does anybody happen to know where I can order some?


----------



## old sarge (Mar 28, 2019)

These might help:

https://www.hawkinsinc.com/groups/food-ingredients/lactic-acid/

https://www.skidmoresales.com/Produ...ulant/Detail/1142261/Encapsulated-Lactic-Acid

https://www.modernistpantry.com/lac...MIm-mMt4um4QIVfyCtBh0M0Qg3EAQYAiABEgKMQvD_BwE

http://www.organic-creations.com/natural-liquid-additives/426-lactic-acid


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm curious....  What do you use ELA for....


----------



## old sarge (Mar 28, 2019)

I had never heard of it so I did a search to learn a few things.  Didn't learn much but thought I would post some source links. It is still a mystery to me.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I'm curious....  What do you use ELA for....


Here ya go Dave....simulates fermentation....
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-types/fermented-sausage/cultures


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Here ya go Dave....simulates fermentation....
> https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-types/fermented-sausage/cultures



Thanks, I forgot about that....   Was thinking about cheese, yogurt etc...  Must be old age...

I'm still curious as to the "encapsulated" part...   it must need to be heated to dissolve/melt the casing ???
What role does that play when fermenting sausage ???   How hot does it need to get ???  
If it's like ECA, 135-140 for the melt to happen will kill all the good bacteria..

Sooooooo, someone enlighten me about the "why" ELA is used and where....  If you are heating it, it's probably used in cheese making...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Thanks, I forgot about that....   Was thinking about cheese, yogurt etc...  Must be old age...
> 
> I'm still curious as to the "encapsulated" part...   it must need to be heated to dissolve/melt the casing ???
> What role does that play when fermenting sausage ???   How hot does it need to get ???
> ...


Using encapsulated Lactic Acid simulates the acids produced from Lactic acid bacteria. The 'good' bacteria produce it. The capsule melts @around 135~140...

These are used in commercially produced unfermented snack sticks and such....just like ECA from what I know...


----------



## MarkL786 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks guys!

Also, for anyone who may be familiar with ELA, do you have a suggested amount or range based on the weight of meat?
Once I get a hold of this, not sure how much I should be mixing in!


----------

